# humidity issues already with my wineador



## fdfirebiz (Sep 30, 2012)

*Hi all well the warm weather is here. i have a new air winedor for over a year already. but just over the weekend i turned the unit on and turned it all the way to to the highest setting 66 degrees. now comes the the problem ive been using esqusite kitty litter in 3 media bags its been spot on all the time. 68 degrees 68 percent humidity i have 3 caliper iv hydrometers all calibrated .all attached to the outside of my 3 drawers one on the top one on the middle and one on the bottom outside of the drawers now that i turned on the unit the temp is 66 degrees but my humidity at the bottom drawer is 61 the middle is 63 and the top drawer is 65 percent himidity i cant get the humidity to come up i added more kitty litter to the bottom of the winedor after 3 days still no no movement up. im baffled. my room temp is 68 degrees and the relative humidity in the room is 32 percent . usually when the temp is high in the winedor my humidity is high to and when the winedor is cool my humidity drops. when its not plugged in its perfect 68 and 68 im baffled need help boys LOL*


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

If you have the litter spread out over the wineador, give the litter on the bottom a little mist of water and see if that balances it out in the lower sections.. You could also get an extra battery operated type fan and have it setup to help circulate the air more and that could help even everything out, if you have the room to support one.

When you added more litter did you add more water? - Not to ask a stupid question, but if not then that'll just lower the humidity more as the dry litter will absorb more...Although I don't think there's a need to worry really if it isn't dropping below those numbers. There's not a huge difference and if they're staying steady in that range and not bouncing around the cigars should be great.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm seeing this too recently, but mine stays pretty steady with the 4% difference, so I'm just keeping the cigars that like a little lower rH on the bottom. So win-win!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Laynard said:


> I'm seeing this too recently, but mine stays pretty steady with the 4% difference, so I'm just keeping the cigars that like a little lower rH on the bottom. So win-win!


CC's on the bottom Nc's on the top lol!
Trouble is in a very short time the bottom pile gets bigger the top non existent!


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> CC's on the bottom Nc's on the top lol!
> Trouble is in a very short time the bottom pile gets bigger the top non existent!


:biggrin: It's like you're in my head!


----------



## fdfirebiz (Sep 30, 2012)

hi all thanks for the response i spritzed the KL i have one media bag under the bottom drawer and a small container with KL there also spritzed both why wont the humidity go up. here is another question so i have a small hydra humidifier with a small pc fan go on when the humidity drops below 64 percent humidity as a insurance policy LOL but the hydra is reading on the bottom shelf 66 percent humidity but the caliber iv thats mounted to the outside of the bottom drawer is showing 61 percent humidity WHY? i can adjust the humidity reading on the hydra so i have it close to my caliber ivs humidity calibration and it was close to +2 -2 all year so i dont get why i cant still get my humidity on the bottom up to like 64 or higher?


----------



## fdfirebiz (Sep 30, 2012)

ok so i just respritzed the kl on the bottom shelf of my winedor and the humidity shot up to 67 % humidity hopefuly it will hold. its a tough hobby my friends LOL i have over 200 sticks in there and dont want to have any issues. you guys know what im talking about it like trying to keep your wife or girlfriend happy its a balancing act LOL


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

If it's too full (I know, it sounds ridiculous :biggrin the circulating fans may have an issue spreading the rH to the front where the hygros are. Also, the room temp may be affecting the glass, i.e. making it warmer, throwing off the reading. A higher temp, but same absolute humidity will make the rH lower. So the center of the wineador may be at 66%/66* but by the glass it is 63%/68*. Just an idea.


----------



## fdfirebiz (Sep 30, 2012)

i see what your saying makes sense i keep my wineador out of the sun and i have my windows tinted so it never is directly in the suns light my current room relative humidity is 32% 70 degrees in tmy home office here im in virginia. wineador is reading 66 degrees inside and humidity know shows top is 67 top middle 65 bottom 66 so we shall se if it holds. if the bottom drops again shoould i spritz again or wait until tomorrow?


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

I usually have the opposite problem in mine. My top section reads 65% and my bottom 66%. I thought it was the hygros but I switched them and they do the exact same thing. For me humidity sinks when my wineador is on and 1 degree isn't a big deal anyway. I wouldn't worry too much seems like you figured it out. Probably the cooler air is circulating out the top of your windeador which will condense some extra humidity as the air cools. This would be throwing off your hygros. I try to leave the fan unobstructed so the fan will circulate straight out the center of and spread evenly up and down. I don't put a drawer in front of my fan. Maybe you can re-arrange your drawers a bit to clear the background fan.


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

61% won't cause your cigars to have problems. My wine cooler is settled there and everything I have smokes wonderfully. I keep wet KL in the bottom, and two "gel" humidifiers in the very top. There is a difference at different levels within the cooler..but it's basically 61-65% depending on where the reading is. Everything in that range will be fine..

Don't stress yourself out over it too much. As long as you aren't dropping to 50%, or shooting up to 70+ they will be fine.


----------



## fdfirebiz (Sep 30, 2012)

ok boys thanks for the help lets smoke away


----------



## Sigaar (Sep 19, 2014)

Bumping this as I've just recently started to see the RH in my wineador drop down to 60-61%. I'm also using the Excuisicat silica cat litter. It has been quite cold and dry here, and I usually open the door once a day. I've spritzed the litter with distilled water, but so far that's only brought it up 1-2%, then it seems to drop back down. Until recently, it was rock solid at 64-65%.

Maybe I need to spray the litter down with more water? How damp should I make it? I do have 1 lbs. of 65% HF beads available, but tend to think that probably isn't enough beads for my New Air CC-280E. 

Lastly, do I need to worry about a 60% RH causing cracked wrappers or other problems for my NC or CC's?


----------



## fdfirebiz (Sep 30, 2012)

I had the same issue with KL. I got rid of the KL and bought 2 lbs of 65% heartfelt beads. 1lb is not enough for a Winador. I Have 2 med sized Tupperware containers shallow ones with 1 lb in each one I have one on the top shelf and one on the bottom of the Winador. What I did was mist the beads in the Tupperware container till half of the beads turns opaque color the other half will be white. This will release humidity and the white beads will resabsorb excess humidity don't over spritz just get a half mixture I use a small plastic spoon to mix it up .I've been rock solid at 66% all fall and winter. I live in fredericksburg va so I'm keeping 65 degrees inside also. I Also have a johnson control to keep the temp the same during the summer months. But to answer your question get 2 lbs HF beads a little more then recommended won't hurt. I found it brings up my RH fast to 66% after I close my door after getting my cigar to smoke? Hope this helps.


----------

